# Tellico River



## TennesseeMatt (Jul 21, 2005)

Probably not as long as River Road isn't a Forest Service road. I don't recall ever seeing a gate when I've been in there boating.


----------



## natureflixs (Aug 17, 2013)

It is a USFS road but I don't recall a gate. They may put up a barricade. Trying to get someone local up there before I make a long trip for nothing.


----------



## natureflixs (Aug 17, 2013)

I called the *Cherohala Skyway Visitor Center and FS Road 210 is open. Just the USFS campgrounds are closed. 
*


----------

